# PE exam application



## mnsee (Jul 29, 2021)

Hello- first time poster here- I just submitted my exam application for the PE power to be the ohio board of engineers- anyone have any idea how long it takes to process an application for the ohio board or any board for that matter.

Thanks!


----------



## akyip (Jul 29, 2021)

From my experience, I first submitted my PE exam paperwork on late August 2019 and received approval on mid November 2019. This is just my experience though, and others may have varying wait times for approval to take the exam...


----------



## mnsee (Jul 30, 2021)

akyip said:


> From my experience, I first submitted my PE exam paperwork on late August 2019 and received approval on mid November 2019. This is just my experience though, and others may have varying wait times for approval to take the exam...


Thanks akyip- good to know. My supervisor was just curious of a timeline (as well as me trying to plan on when I should expect to schedule my exam). From what little I have read, it sounds like there is quite a range of expected dates. Yours was via paperwork?- my application was purely online- so I don't know if that plays a role in how fast applications can be processed.


----------



## akyip (Jul 30, 2021)

mnsee said:


> Thanks akyip- good to know. My supervisor was just curious of a timeline (as well as me trying to plan on when I should expect to schedule my exam). From what little I have read, it sounds like there is quite a range of expected dates. Yours was via paperwork?- my application was purely online- so I don't know if that plays a role in how fast applications can be processed.


Yes. Mine was paperwork. This includes the different individual forms that I had to mail out to my schools and give to my workplace at the time.


----------



## mnsee (Jul 30, 2021)

akyip said:


> Yes. Mine was paperwork. This includes the different individual forms that I had to mail out to my schools and give to my workplace at the time.


Did you happen to have an NCEES record that had your background details in it? I made one with all my references, work experience, transcript, etc.- I think some boards access them to verify data, which I think helps expedite things. But again, new guy here- still learning all the ropes.


----------



## akyip (Jul 30, 2021)

mnsee said:


> Did you happen to have an NCEES record that had your background details in it? I made one with all my references, work experience, transcript, etc.- I think some boards access them to verify data, which I think helps expedite things. But again, new guy here- still learning all the ropes.


No, I did not. Not at the time of my application.


----------

